# Would this help read the link



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.startribune.com/stories/462/5381812.html

Walleye-devouring cormorants targeted 
Doug Smith, Star Tribune 
May 3, 2005 LEECH0503 
?

? 
Concerned that an exploding cormorant population is responsible for a decline in walleye numbers on Leech Lake -- one of Minnesota's most popular angling destinations -- federal sharpshooters this week will begin killing up to 80 percent of the 5,000 adult cormorants nesting there.

Officials say there appears to be a correlation between recent poor walleye fishing and the booming number of fish-eating double-crested cormorants on Leech. The population has jumped from about 150 nesting adults in 1998 to 2,300 in 2003 to more than 5,000 last year. There may be another 3,000 juvenile birds.

"We're pretty convinced they are having a significant impact," said Ron Payer, Department of Natural Resources (DNR) fisheries management chief.

The birds are vociferous eaters, each gobbling up about 1 pound of fish daily.

Cormorant"We estimate they consumed in excess of 1 million pounds of fish last year," said Henry Drewes, DNR regional fisheries manager in Bemidji. "That's a level of predation that wasn't present prior to 1998. There's going to be an effect."

The cormorant culling plan announced Monday is a joint effort among state and federal agencies and the Leech Lake Band of Chippewa. The cormorants nest on Little Pelican Island, which is on the band's reservation. It is a tiny rock outcrop about 100 yards wide by 400 yards long.

Under the plan, federal sharpshooters, hidden in blinds, will use high-powered air rifles to kill about 4,000 of the 5,000 adult cormorants. Authorities wanted to use silencer-equipped .22 rifles, which they said would be more effective, but a bill in the state Legislature allowing their use hasn't been approved and probably won't be in time for the spring nesting season.

Officials can't use shotguns because they don't want to scare the birds away before their numbers can be reduced, and they don't want the birds to move to another lake.

The shooting will be suspended during the fishing opener May 14-15, and a quarter-mile buffer zone will be marked around the island to prevent boaters from approaching. That area will be patrolled by authorities.

Besides shooting cormorants, officials may also "oil" some eggs to prevent them from hatching. But Payer said that won't reduce the current adult population. The estimated cost for the first year is about $50,000.

The shooting probably will only be done through May. Common terns also nest on the island, and officials don't want to disturb their reproduction, said Bill Paul of the U.S. Department of Agriculture's Wildlife Services, which will conduct the culling action. The shooting is expected to continue over the next couple of years.

The dead birds will be collected each day and eventually incinerated. The stomach contents of some birds will be studied to determine better which fish they are eating. Officials suspect that perch also make up much of their diet.

Perfect nesting spot

On remote Little Pelican Island, cormorants have a perfect nesting spot. The Leech Lake Band has managed the area for the common tern, said John Ringle, fish and wildlife program director for the band. Predators, including mink and weasel, have been reduced.

"So the cormorants have found a place with abundant food and low predation," he said.

Like resorts and area businesses that depend on anglers, the band also is concerned about a decline in walleye numbers, he said.

"Tribal businesses are involved in tourism, gaming and recreation," he said. "There's some real concern that if the fish aren't here, guests won't be either."

Roy Huddle has similar concerns.

His family has owned Huddle's Resort since 1928, but they've never experienced anything like the cormorant population explosion. He said he watched thousands of cormorants fly past his resort Monday, heading to Little Pelican Island about 4 miles away.

He said walleye anglers have had trouble catching fish the past three years. And that means some anglers aren't returning.

"Our business is down probably 50 percent for opening weekend," he said.

"You don't like to destroy anything in nature, but it's definitely a big part of our problem," he said. "I think the people up here feel these are positive steps. I'm optimistic. But the fix is not going to be instantaneous."

To protect walleye brood stock, the DNR has imposed new fishing regulations this year, allowing a possession of four walleyes (instead of six) and requiring that all walleyes 18 inches to 26 inches be released. One fish over 26 inches will be allowed.

Cormorants have long been considered birds that people love to hate because of their vulture-like appearance and preference for fish. They are federally protected. Their numbers, once on the decline because of chemicals and indiscriminate killing, have rebounded, and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service recently has allowed their numbers to be controlled.

Last year in Minnesota, about 2,000 were shot by the aquaculture industry -- using special permits -- to protect fish-rearing ponds.

Officials solicited public comments on their plan, and they received opposition from some groups, including the Humane Society of the United States, which has opposed cormorant killings elsewhere.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I think this is an outstanding, forward thinking plan. The DNR should be commended for their efforts. I hope we are able to thin them out in ND as well. Burl


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You bet it will help, I can't wait for them to open a season on those sons of *****es here.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Why is it that someone has to be paid to do it when there could be a season?

And if someone is going to get paid to do it, I would definitely be interested in the job !!!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

That would be so much fun!! :sniper:


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

You should be able to shoot a couple cormorants and seagulls each fall. As far as I am concerened they are both sky rats. Maybe the states could get together with the USFWS and offer a $10 tag for the pests. Then apply the revenue to some sort of duck production effort, like Delta!!! Delta Waterfowl has proven that increased nest success is possible through predator mgmt and just giving a nesting hen a chance to hatch her eggs. I guess cormorant mgmt will give the walleyes a better chance on Leach. :sniper:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This would be a great place to use my new 17hrm. Shucks I'd even pay money to participate. Brings bacck memories of my childhood outlaw years in the 60's :lol: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

boy would that be fun :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't think we'll ever see a season, since it would pretty much be a sport season, I don't see many being consumed.

But I can say we've got our fair share here as well, and I wish they'd just disappear.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

ive fished on leech for opener the last 3 years now and have only caught one walleye. we always go up to winnie instead since the population is much greater. i could care less if they whiped the whole population off the earth. :sniper:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Hate the SOB's as they have cleaned out my trout lake twice. Have to be more diligent when shooting them as I forgot after all these years that they are protected. One method that is close to legal is when they are ground nesting on a island, live trap a bunch of skunks and **** and release them on the island. It worked for me. but I am not telling where.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I think that that is great. Our DNR introduced the dang things to our area of the river about 20 years ago, and they have since killed 4 islands. I wish they would do some thing about them here. I know that down in Texas they give out so many nuisance permitts for the SOB's. I would love to start pickin' them off. I know they ruined a couple of my lil' ponds that I take the kids to for some Bluegill fishin'.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

A nuisance permit would take away some of the thrill but probably a worth while thing to have. Cannot imagine that they are still protected as crows are also a migratory nuisance :sniper: bird and there is open seasons on them.
:beer:


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Shoot them and send them to NYC I was walking through China Town today and there were a couple shops advertising Peking Cormorants I couldnt believe it. I went and looked and sure enough there they were. I am positive they were not ducks or chickens. You will not catch me eating one of those things.


----------

